# Microsoft Security Essentials update problem



## debodun (Jan 8, 2017)

Since just after Christmas, when I try to manually download MSE def updates, I get the pop-up shown in the screenshot. When I click on SUPPORT INFORMATION button, it shows an error code 0x800704e8. The updates actually install, but I wanted to know what would cause this and if there's a solution.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 8, 2017)

You probably have a Virus/malware...from some site you visited...which is impacting MSE.  If you Google on this error code, there are some ways to remove this problem....BUT, follow the instructions Carefully, or you can mess up your system.  If MSE is the only anti-virus on your system, you might also try downloading and scanning with another anti-virus/malware program that might well catch what MSE is missing.  Here is just one method....

http://blog.removevirusnow.org/﻿how-do-i-remove-error-code-0x800704e8-virus-completely/

I'm not a big fan of the MS provided programs...Defender, MSE, etc., and have had far better results running programs such as Avast, and MalwareBytes.


----------



## debodun (Jan 8, 2017)

Ran scan with MalwareBytes. Found nothing.


----------



## dog lover (Jan 8, 2017)

It's microsoft's own anti spyware that cannot update. The cause can be malware on board, a competing spyware program, or a corrupt file.

Most commonly it's a competing anti spyware. Did you install any new anti spyware program that is running on your computer now?


----------



## debodun (Jan 8, 2017)

The only other program like that I have installed is MalwareBytes which has been on my system for a long time and never conflicted before. This problem just started about 10 days ago.


----------



## dog lover (Jan 8, 2017)

If it was my computer, I would try uninstalling and re-installing Malwarebytes. If that is indeed the only virus program you have running.


----------



## Mike (Jan 11, 2017)

debodun said:


> The only other program like that I have installed is MalwareBytes which has been on my system for a long time and never conflicted before. This problem just started about 10 days ago.



Hello debodun, as you know when your problem started, try to
restore to a date before that day.

You will find the System Restore in the Control Panel under
Administrative Tools, then Select a Restore Point.

Here is a short tutorial video http://home.bt.com/tech-gadgets/computing/how-to-fix-windows-10-problems-with-system-restore-11364008291943
that is from my ISP and they know about computing.

Also set your Security Essentials to download and install updates
automatically.

Mike.


----------

